# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  I have corrupt DB and I'm trying to restore its .BAK file to a DB with the same name.

## mutikhoury

OK, So I have a corrupt DB in MS SQL Server 2005. I cant load it, so I cant restore to it. I created a DB with its same name. I am pulling down the most recent .BAK file for the corrupt DB, hoping it will allow me to restore it to the new DB. Is this possible or do I need to do something else? Help...

----------


## rmiao

Yes, you can restore to different name and check if it looks good. Then you can drop corrupted db and rename restored one.

----------


## sagehickman

Data from corrupt mdf file can be recovered by following methods:

Repair MDF file with DBCC CHECKDB: Microsoft offers a command that is known as DBCC CHECKDB, when you run this then it try to detect & fix all the possible error message. If it fails to fix error message then it suggest repair clause. Re-run the command with suggest repair clause. Your problem might be solved. But, you may loss some amount of data after this. 

A lot of helpful tips there are on...
http://answers.unity3d.com/questions...-database.html
http://www.sqlservercentral.com/Foru...448-266-1.aspx

----------

